# nitric acid price



## moh_omari2 (Mar 6, 2014)

hi 
i am new here in this forum and iam frome jordan 
i notice that the price of nitric acid out of my country is very expensive .(1 l is about 20 $)
but in my country nitric acid is for 1 litre 3.5$ .
i dont know why is this hole in prices worldwide .


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 6, 2014)

That's simple to answer.
Government Regulations :shock: 
The more a government imposes regulations, the more everything is going to cost.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 6, 2014)

it also about quantity and supplier and also grade. if Home Depot sold it (glad they don't! by the way, they don't even sell Sulfuric anymore, at leased not here) it would be cheaper I'm sure 

trace metal is going to be more then reagent and so on. 
I called around houston and found a place that sells it for $40 for 2.5l reagent grade
even cheaper if I buy a drum but I really don't want to store that much and this is just a hobby for me.


----------



## etack (Mar 6, 2014)

buy tech grade. I buy it by the 15 gallon-ish keg for around 0.42#. The keg deposit is more than the acid.

Eric


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it's about $0.12/lb for technical grade.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 6, 2014)

etack said:


> buy tech grade. I buy it by the 15 gallon-ish keg for around 0.42#. The keg deposit is more than the acid.
> 
> Eric



I also buy mine by the 15 gallon-ish keg --- it is actually sold by the pound so if it is 57% it is 15 gallons if it is 67% (which is heavier by the gallon then 57%) then its only about 12 or 13 gallons - I pay about $3.50 a gallon - keg deposit is more then acid but I get that back right away as I have my own SS drum (got that for $50) so I transfer from their keg to my drum & take their keg back for return of my deposit

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou/etack what's "tech grade" in UK speak please gents?


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 6, 2014)

trace metal grade and reagent grade are the best, leased amount of impurities. 
tech grade contains some impurities. unless your trying
to get .9999 gold and your in a clean room with 18 Mohm water I wouldn't worry about the grades. just get what's legit and cheaper for .9 to .999 gold and your technique is good tech grade is fine.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Joubjonn. I was trying to work out how it translated to what we get over there and that helps a lot.

What percentage by volume would this be?


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2014)

Tech grade acids can give you 9999 fine gold and 9999 fine silver.

Tech grade HNO3 is fine for refining.

The specs are the following (taken from the COA we get with our shipments):

42 Deg Baume
Appearance: Clear
Acidity as HNO3: 67.20-67.95 (67.90 actual)
Iron: 10.00 ppm max (0.49 actual)
Chloride: 3 ppm max (<3 ppm actual, pass silver nitrate)
Sulfate: 10 ppm max (<10 ppm actual)
Heavy metals, as Pb: 5 ppm max (<5 ppm actual)
Specific gravity: 1.408-1.416g/cc (1.411 g/cc actual)
Oxides of nitrogen: 30 ppm max (30 ppm actual)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheers Lou.

Jon


----------



## moh_omari2 (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks for all for your great and helpfull reply .
but i know why its cheep .
i worked in some gold recovery stuff and i was expecting to get 30 grams of gold but i was shocjed that the nitric i used was like aqua rejia liqued .
it disolved gold and almost every thing .
but now i worked again and buy anew pure nitric acid ( not cheep ) it works great


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.alphachem.ca/

2485 Milltower Court
Mississauga, Ontario
Canada, L5N 5Z6

my return email......for Nitric Acid, ACS....

Hi David:

Please note that the Nitric Acid (#NI7110 - 7lb or 2.5 liter bottle) is $34.00 each (must order 
minimum of 6) and that you would be required to fill out an End User 
Declaration in order for us to release this product to you.

i have sent a request for a electronic copy of the End User Declaration Form

7lb or 2.5 liter bottles ($34.00) X 6 = 15l or 42lbs = $204.00 + tax (ontario = 13%) $204.00 X 1.13% = $230.52

EDIT: added the math for its price + tax in ontario canada


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

End-Use Declaration form sample

for use in canada only (this is a sample only)

if you wish to buy nitric acid or other nitrates, be prepared to have the information listed in this form.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow! And i thought it was bad here.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Wow! And i thought it was bad here.




you mean the 13% tax, the acid price or the paperwork ??

with the paperwork you still need government supplied photo ID (drivers licence or passport)

as long as i don't have to fill the "little Pee bottle" i will be OK with it.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 25, 2014)

necromancer said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! And i thought it was bad here.
> ...



All of it! I though it was bad when they ask for my address for billing even though i have a cash account.
Their is no tax on nitric acid here, the price is great, and no paperwork besides a bill of lading. You just load it in the truck and go!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 26, 2014)

moh_omari2 said:


> thanks for all for your great and helpfull reply .
> but i know why its cheep .
> i worked in some gold recovery stuff and i was expecting to get 30 grams of gold but i was shocjed that the nitric i used was like aqua rejia liqued .
> it disolved gold and almost every thing .
> but now i worked again and buy anew pure nitric acid ( not cheep ) it works great


A trick for testing and even removing chloride in nitric acid is to use silver nitrate.

If you add silver nitrate it will form a white precipitate of silver chloride. That will bind the chloride ions. When additional silver nitrate doesn't create any more white precipitation the nitric acid is virtually free from chloride.

Göran


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought I'd list a simplified comparison so people may be able to understand grades better:
Tracemetal is like using 18 MOhm water (impurities are in listed as ppb)
Reagent/ACS Grade is like using deionized water (impurities are listed as ppm)
Lab/Tech Grade is like using boiled tap water (impurities are listed as % or ppt)

all of these can easily be used for most of our purposes. Only reason to need something higher than tech grade is for ultra-pure (like >> four 9's)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 28, 2014)

Only time I used reagent grade, or better, was for analytical purposes, like parting fire assay beads. Technical grade works fine for any refining purposes I can think of. I do remember a couple of times when I bought smaller than drum quantities there was chloride contamination in it. That's a no-no, of course. Probably, the drum pump they used to fill the containers had been previously used for HCl, etc., and hadn't been rinsed and drained properly. In the refineries I was involved in I always had a dedicated, labeled, plastic hand pump for each chemical. These were rinsed and drained immediately after each use. If you leave acid in them, it can quickly screw up the valve and the pump won't work properly


----------



## Diver388 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ordered some 70% today from elemental scientific. 
See how long it takes. (4)- 16oz. 

Shipping wasn't bad. And no hazmat fee. Idk why. Quantity I guess


----------

